# KLH from GVHbikes.com



## MatLad (Mar 29, 2008)

I am looking at getting a KHS bike built from http://www.gvhbikes.com

It is actually their lowest priced Complete Bike Special ($1200) on http://www.GVHbikes.com/pages/bikes.htm

It seems like a pretty good deal for KHS 700 frameset, SRAM Rival group and Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels. I don't race, so I just want a quality bike that is not too heavy and that I am not going to want to upgrade any time soon.

I think my second choice is the Motobecane Le Champion SL for the same amount of bucks. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp08.htm

I have heard good things about GVH and KHS...

There is not much info about the exact specs of this bike. I just sent GVH an email. Any info, opinions or sarcastic comments are welcome.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I would hazard a guess that the bike from GVH will be better assembled and have better support after the sale. BikesDirect puts together some great deals but I've seen threads lamenting bent derailleur hangers and little or no support after the sale. 

Of course you have to decide whether you prefer SRAM or Shimano. Either will work just fine but you may be more comfortable with one over the other.


----------

